# Surf Rod throwing weight



## hrf1 (Apr 20, 2003)

Is 5 oz. rated surf rod enough for NJ shore.
thanks


----------



## Fordcrew (Oct 26, 2002)

A lot of factors dictate wt needed on NJ beaches,wind and current/tide flow being the most important.Generally for summer I only need 5 oz.If you plan to fish in the spring or fall,you will need more wt[up to 8 oz] and an appropriate rod.I use 9',10',11' & 12' rods.9+10 for up to 6 oz, 11 & 12 for up to 8nbait.Hope this helps.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

I fish bait almost all the time, and I use anywhere between 10 and 12' rods, spinning or conventional depending on what the water is. Mostly in the spring and summer 4 or 5 will hold you fine. This is in central Jersey Monmouth County....good luck


----------

